# Lymphoma with CNS involvement



## Tonyj (Jan 9, 2012)

Pt has diffuse large B cell lymphoma (202.80) with newly discovered CNS involvement. Can I use Dx code 202.80 for DLBCL with 198.3 for the CNS involvement? Or is there another way to code this new finding? 

Report states "He developed leg weakness and then noted to have CNS involvement, both in terms of parenchyma and leptomeninges. "


----------

